# Mi vida loca



## Tincanfireman (Oct 28, 2006)

So here it is, the Saturday before Halloween; arguably "the" adult party night of the year.  How did I spend it?  Editing the Contact names in my Gmail account and watching Cops reruns. The excitement in my life knows no bounds... ROFL.  Happy Halloween, y'all....


----------



## Jon (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice...

I was just driving in to the hospital through town with a BS SNF call... The college girls are out in force - I passed:

1 Slutty Angel
1 Slutty Nurse
1 Slutty Referre
1 Slutty Devil
And at least 3 girls who HAD to be pretending to be hookers....

The only female in costume who was "normally" dressed was wearing an evening gown and fur coat.

Gotta love the college kids.

In addition... one of our supervisors got married today... one of the 3 Fire Co's is all but OOS, and we have a VERY limited on-call staff for 3rd call or greater, because between the wedding and haloween partying, everyone is going to have too little blood in their alcohol level.

Oh... and on top of everything the gang wars are heating up AGAIN... someone got killed yesterday in the City (15 min away) and that gang is looking to retaliate into my town... Yay.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 29, 2006)

Human nature, ain't it just grand!!  Happy Halloween everyone and be safe!!


----------

